# Rückwandbus S7312 = 185,7 kB



## maxi (27 Januar 2007)

Huhu,

wollte euch nur Info geben.

Hatte mit Kommuniktions ober Menschen bei Siemens telefoniert,, wegen einer Anwendung.
Den dann gleich nach Rückwandus gefragt.

Also es sind definitiv 185,7 !

Will jetzt gelobt werden.


----------



## zotos (27 Januar 2007)

Du kannst Telefonieren?

Das hätte ich Dir gar nicht zu getraut:shock:

Also in einem call center kannst Du dann auch gleich anfangen

Man, man was Du alles kannst.

Genug Lob?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 Januar 2007)

> Also es sind definitiv 185,7 !



Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, es sind 187,5!!! 
Apropos: WAS??? Liter pro sekunde???:-D 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2007)

*Kan du sprekke deitsch ????*

Hallo,



> Also es sind definitiv 185,7 ! Will jetzt gelobt werden.



Wofür bitte willst Du gelobt werden ??? Dafür, dass Du kein Handbuch lesen kannst und Dir die Siemens-Hotline den Text vorsprechen muss ???  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Also es sind definitiv 185,7 !



Das ist definitiv falsch !


----------



## hovonlo (30 Januar 2007)

Volles ACK an UG.

Zu diesem Thema siehe auch nochmal aus http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11103&page=4 :



Herimann schrieb:


> Der K-Bus ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit zum Thema Rückwandbus bei S7-300!
> 
> siehe dazu das Handbuch der FM354 auf Seite 16.
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0






Herimann schrieb:


> Der Link sollte jetzt genauer sein:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/pdfviewer.asp?HitsPerSite=10&ehbid=html_00%2Fehb%2F2110628%2Ehtm&query=6es7+354〈=de&nodeid=2110408&page=1&view=new



Im zweiten Link innerhalb des PDFs auf Seite 1-6 (bzw. auch Seite 16) finden sich rechts oben zwei Busse: P-Bus und K-Bus.

Was maxi schreibt, trifft nahezu auf den K-Bus zu - der ist bei den kleinen CPUs direkt mit MPI auf der Front verbunden (daher auch die Beschränkung auf nur 50m und 19k2 bzw. 187,5k beim MPI-Bus bei den kleinen CPUs). Ach ja: K wie *K*ommunikation.

Und das P-Bus steht wohl für *P*eripherie-Bus und der läuft im Megabit Bereich. (man nehme ein Oszi und messe ....)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (30 Januar 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Was maxi schreibt, trifft nahezu auf den K-Bus zu - der ist bei den kleinen CPUs direkt mit MPI auf der Front verbunden (daher auch die Beschränkung auf nur 50m und 19k2 bzw. 187,5k beim MPI-Bus bei den kleinen CPUs). Ach ja: K wie *K*ommunikation.
> 
> Und das P-Bus steht wohl für *P*eripherie-Bus und der läuft im Megabit Bereich. (man nehme ein Oszi und messe ....)



Man sollte aber drann denken, das z.B. ein DP - CP über den K-Bus mit der CPU spricht und daher mit der langsamen Geschwindigkeit, während die Onboard - E/A mit hoher P - Geschwindigkeit fahren.


----------



## hovonlo (30 Januar 2007)

Ist das schön, dass UG sich selber antworten darf:


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Man sollte aber drann denken, das z.B. ein DP - CP über den K-Bus mit der CPU spricht und daher mit der langsamen Geschwindigkeit, während die Onboard - E/A mit hoher P - Geschwindigkeit fahren.


Antwort:


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv falsch !



Also, Scherz beiseite:
Auch externe DP-Master werden von der CPU bzgl. der Peripheriedaten über den P-Bus versorgt (ansonsten würde man ja jeden Peripheriezugriff der auf DP liegt auf dem K-Bus  - also MPI - sehen können). Aber auch ein Datenaustausch im Megabit-Bereich ist nicht unbedingt schnell, wenn man sich die Menge der auszutauschenden Daten, die notwendige Synchronisierung etc.pp. betrachtet. Da ist vollkommen klar, dass eine vernünftige Kommunikation nur mit den CPU-internen Schnittstellen läuft.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Januar 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Und das P-Bus steht wohl für *P*eripherie-Bus und der läuft im Megabit Bereich.


Megabits pro sekunde, denke ich nicht.
Laut S7-300 handbuch wird pro Byte 37 uS verwendet. Dies entspricht mindestens 220 kbps. Wegen Checksumme und Sonstiges wird wirklich etwas höher verwendet (2 x 187.5 = 375 vielleicht ?), aber weit von Megabitsprosekunde. Warum Siemens nicht 187.5 kbps verwendet hat, wie MPI, ist wieder ein Rätsel.


----------



## hovonlo (30 Januar 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Megabits pro sekunde, denke ich nicht.
> Laut S7-300 handbuch wird pro Byte 37 uS verwendet. Dies entspricht mindestens 220 kbps. Wegen Checksumme und Sonstiges wird wirklich etwas höher verwendet (2 x 187.5 = 375 vielleicht ?), aber weit von Megabitsprosekunde. Warum Siemens nicht 187.5 kbps verwendet hat, wie MPI, ist wieder ein Rätsel.



Könntest du bitte mitteilen in welchem s7-300 Handbuch auf welcher Seite das mit den 37 us steht?

Aber nochmal zu den Megabits: Nimm ein Oszi und mess nach: der Bus läuft physikalisch tatsächlich im Megabit Bereich. Wie viel Zeit dann da zwischen den einzelnen Datenhäppchen vertrödelt wird bzw. für Checksums etc noch drauf geht sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Herimann (31 Januar 2007)

*37 us ist nicht richtig!!*

Laut Operationsliste benötigt die CPU319 bei einem PEB --> 13,1 us und bei einem PAB --> 10,3 us.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2007)

Im "S7-300 CPU 31xC und 31x Technische Daten" ist Tabelle 5.3 und 5.4 zu finden. Siehe Anhänge.

Ich habe vorher nicht bemerkt das 317 und 319 offenbar schneller sind. Und für Racks 1-3 gilt andere Werte. Aber im Prinzip ändert das nichts.

edit: Das hovonlo mit ein Oszilloskop gemessen haben muss ich respektieren. 
Ich finde es bemerkenswert, daß es solch einen Unterschied zwischen der übertragungsrate und dem vorhandenen Bandbreite gibt.


----------



## Herimann (31 Januar 2007)

Als Überschrift steht: "Daten zur Berechnung der Transferzeit für das Prozessabbild"

Ein Prozessabbild-Update ist nicht 100% dasselbe wie ein direkter Peripheriezugriff.


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2007)

Herimann schrieb:


> Als Überschrift steht: "Daten zur Berechnung der Transferzeit für das Prozessabbild"
> 
> Ein Prozessabbild-Update ist nicht 100% dasselbe wie ein direkter Peripheriezugriff.


Das ist wahr. 

Aber diese Tabelle, ist die einzigen Informationen, die ich über die übertragungsrate finden kann. 
Und dafür das die Rückwand-bus der Begrenzungsfaktor für das Datentransfer sein sollte, verwende ich die Übertragungsrate, um die Busgeschwindigkeit abzuleiten.

Du kannst auch sehen, daß das transferrate für Prozesabbildupdate und direkter Peripheriezugriff nicht so unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## RolfB (31 Januar 2007)

Zum Rückwandbus der S7-300 hat im
englisch-sprachigen Siemens Forum 
'DEC' folgendes geschrieben:


> Basically S7 300 and all ET200 family remote I/O use the same
> peripheral bus concept that was copied from S5 95/100 family.
> Siemens added communication k-bus as well (MPI).
> So if you open an 300 CPU (old one) you will see a
> ...


das Signal ins Prozessabild zu bringen , ist schon der nächste 
Schritt.

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## JesperMP (31 Januar 2007)

OK. Ich gestehe meine Niederlage zu. 
Der Rückwandbus funktioniert wirklich in der Mbps bereich.

Die Beschränkung des datatransfer muß von der Haupt-CPU irgendwie kommen. Das kann erklären, warum das datatransfer mit den 317 und den 319 höher ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 März 2007)

hovonlo schrieb:


> IAuch externe DP-Master werden von der CPU bzgl. der Peripheriedaten über den P-Bus versorgt (ansonsten würde man ja jeden Peripheriezugriff der auf DP liegt auf dem K-Bus  - also MPI - sehen können). Aber auch ein Datenaustausch im Megabit-Bereich ist nicht unbedingt schnell, wenn man sich die Menge der auszutauschenden Daten, die notwendige Synchronisierung etc.pp. betrachtet. Da ist vollkommen klar, dass eine vernünftige Kommunikation nur mit den CPU-internen Schnittstellen läuft.



Ich kram den alten Thread nochmals raus:

Wozu hat dann die 300er Profibus - CP eine MPI - Adresse ?
Nur zur Übertragung der in der CPU gespeicherten Projektierungsdaten ?
Für die "Spezialdiagnose" ?
(ernstgemeinte Frage)


----------



## hovonlo (21 März 2007)

@ug:
Ich weiss es nicht genau, aber ich glaube, dass deine Vermutung zutreffen dürfte. Auf diesem Wege kommst du z.B. direkt vom PG bis auf die Baugruppe, ohne dass die dazwischen liegende CPU (speziell die alten 300er können das ja gar nicht) irgendwas von vorne nach hinten routen müsste.


----------

